# Supracor Saddle Pad



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes, I have two. I am new having only been riding two years and really have nothing to compare it to. When I bought my saddle I reviewed stuff on the net and the Supracor was supposed to be a favorite among endurance riders so I figured that'd be good enough.

It does not take a set like a regular pad but maintains it's original shape when unladen. There is more than one density. The second I bought is a half pad, is thinner, and about 1/3 as stiff as the regular pad. So I actually use two. It's so soft that it doesn't make it much thicker. I just wanted to present the best feeling to the horse that I could.

It will never wear out and can be cleaned with a hose if needed. I'm glad I got one but again, I'm far from an expert.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a dressage sized one. it collapses to nearly nothing where not needed (where there is already a tight fit, perhaps), but kind of fills out areas that are not bearing as much weight as they should. I don't know if it really works all that well or not. but one thing I notice is that it takes out a bit of the 'bounce' or wiggle that any saddle has as you move in it. all saddles will move back and forth, or up and down seperately from the horse's movement somewhat, and seperate from (but affected by) the rider's movment. it's a bit of rebound motion, since rider and horse cannot have exactly the same sine wave of movemen, the pad sort of dampens this, so you feel that the saddle rides quieter.


----------

